# La Mata, Torrevieja - Schools and Thoughts



## theherreras (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi forum people.
a request for some info and thoughts please.
we are looking at the La Mata area of Torrevieja for long term rental before purchase a property in spain, this is a family move for good (hopefully!)
Just wondering if anyone has an info/knowledge on schools in the La Mata/Torrevieja area.
And also any inside info on La Mata itself, we are ok if somewhere is a bit dead in winter as this is a young family so we are not bothered about being able to go clubbing at any time of the night all week.
cheers
theherreras


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know the area, but yes its best to rent for a good while before committing to buying. Also you should make a good few visits first to get a feel for things. Find some expats and see how things are, schools etc. Times are hard in Spain, so dont expect it to be easy tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

theherreras said:


> Hi forum people.
> a request for some info and thoughts please.
> we are looking at the La Mata area of Torrevieja for long term rental before purchase a property in spain, this is a family move for good (hopefully!)
> Just wondering if anyone has an info/knowledge on schools in the La Mata/Torrevieja area.
> ...


Depends on what you mean by a bit dead. You might not be worried about the all night discos and loud bars shutting up, but winter close down might include newsagents, cafeterías and even supermarkets, so make sure you know what really goes on in winter.


----------

